# 2006 Porta-bote (12 Ft) And 2006 Tohatsu Motor (5 Hp)



## Castle Rock Outbackers

2006 Genesis IV 12 ft. Porta-bote. Grey color. Used 8 times since purchase on Colorado fresh water lakes only. Original owner. Transom has minor crack that does not affect performance in any way. Cosmetic only. Porta-bote sells new transoms for $95 if you decide you want one. Bote is in excellent condition, always garaged. Includes Porta-dolly and ratchet-style straps.

2006 Tohatsu 5 hp motor. Used 5 times since purchase on Colorado fresh water lakes only. Original owner. Properly broken in per manufacturer recomendations. Total run time is under 15 hours. No scratches or blemishes anywhere. Includes external tank and hose.

Show up at a campground with a Porta-bote and people always walk over to chat about the bote. Most people have never seen a "folding" boat, but have heard of them. Always lots of rubber-necking when you are on the water, too. People with "real boats" cannot believe what you are running on the water.

$1,990 for the set.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We love ours!!!

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Did I mention...with a Porta-bote, you don't have to decide between camping or boating? It's true! And another bonus, you won't have to pick bugs out of your teeth! The best part of owning this Bote was exploring uninhabited islands in the middle of lakes where we were camping. Plus, when you camp lakeside without a boat, you don't get to see much of the lake and other shores beyond the campground.

Below is a picture we took after landing on the deserted "Snake Island" (named by my kids) at Lake Granby.










Randy


----------



## Sayonara

How heavy is the Porta-bote? im assuming the length stays the same but it folds nrrower?


----------



## BoaterDan

Sayonara said:


> How heavy is the Porta-bote? im assuming the length stays the same but it folds nrrower?


Yes, that's how it folds. I'd imagine you can get the specs from the manufacturer's site. Don't forget the motor if you are going to lug that around too. Depending on where you'll use it, you may want to go with a high-thrust electric motor instead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> How heavy is the Porta-bote? im assuming the length stays the same but it folds nrrower?


Mine is about 70lbs. They are really really neat. Mine folds up to about 7" thick. You'll have soooo many people asking you about it when they see you. Simply amazing boat.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

The 12' Porta-bote weighs 68 pounds. Porta-bote's website is www.porta-bote.com. For tranport, it folds to 4" thick and mounts to the roof of your TV (assuming you are not towing with a pickup). They sell an RV mount as well. Porta-bote FAQ's are here.

As far as the motor, gas vs. electric is a personal choice. There are benefits and drawbacks to both. No gas to worry about with an electric, but you must lug a battery around. And you can't recharge the battery without electric hookups at your site. And I don't know about thrust, but from the electric trolling motors I looked at, 34 lbs of thrust is not going to move a boat very quickly loaded with 4 or 5 people. Gas motor requires gasoline and oil changes, but a 2 gallon external tank will last you all weekend if you boat most of each day. And, again, I think I am right when I say a 5 HP motor is going to outrun (speed) an electric motor any day. Dan can correct me if I am wrong.

Here is a photo of the bote mounted to our Yukon XL.










Here is the RV mount:










And here is a Porta-bote being towed by a small tow vehicle:










Randy


----------



## Sayonara

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The 12' Porta-bote weighs 68 pounds. Porta-bote's website is www.porta-bote.com. For tranport, it folds to 4" thick and mounts to the roof of your TV (assuming you are not towing with a pickup). They sell an RV mount as well. Porta-bote FAQ's are here.
> 
> As far as the motor, gas vs. electric is a personal choice. There are benefits and drawbacks to both. No gas to worry about with an electric, but you must lug a battery around. And you can't recharge the battery without electric hookups at your site. And I don't know about thrust, but from the electric trolling motors I looked at, 34 lbs of thrust is not going to move a boat very quickly loaded with 4 or 5 people. Gas motor requires gasoline and oil changes, but a 2 gallon external tank will last you all weekend if you boat most of each day. And, again, I think I am right when I say a 5 HP motor is going to outrun (speed) an electric motor any day. Dan can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Here is a photo of the bote mounted to our Yukon XL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the RV mount:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a Porta-bote being towed by a small tow vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy


Thats really cool!! Out of curiosity and if you would seperate them, how much for just the boat?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

On March 9, 2006, we purchased the Bote at the Denver RV and Boat Show. The invoice shows:

2006 12' Porta-bote - Aluminum color
Porta Dolly III
Oars and locks
Boat Opener

Total price was $1,499. The dolly is the wheels you attach to the sides for transport. Much easier to pull (instead of carry) 68 pounds plus the three benches plus the transom plus the motor.

I'd go $999 on the Bote alone. But that is the pick up in Denver price. Shipping would be tough.

Randy


----------



## BoaterDan

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And, again, I think I am right when I say a 5 HP motor is going to outrun (speed) an electric motor any day. Dan can correct me if I am wrong.


If you get a big enough electric, maybe not.







The bigger ones are going to be 24 or even 36 volt, so it could mean lugging two batteries around actually.

As you say, it's personal choice, but also the type of use should be considered. The electric option is going to be considerably cheaper and easier for kids to operate and significantly lighter, but for 12v options (where battery roughly = gas can in terms space in the boat) you're definitely not going to get the same performance.


----------



## waggoner100

Is your boat still available? Do you live in Castle Rock? I would like to see it, Thomas


----------



## Oregon_Camper

waggoner100 said:


> Is your boat still available? Do you live in Castle Rock? I would like to see it, Thomas


This post is almost 12 years old...doubt the boat is still around.


----------

